# Seiko Lord Marvel



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I got last week this seiko lord marvel from the bay:










I am looking for any information about the watch, sadly without success.










I have another lord marvel, from 1963, this one looks older

The caliber has grabbed the number 019841 ...is it the serial number? .....it is the name of caliber?










Tbe back cover has any inscription in the external side. Inside we can see this










So... i would like any information you could give me about the watch. Meanwhile... my litle lord marvel collection is growing up  :










Thanks a lot

Fer


----------

